# diskwarrior freezes on replacing directory



## kevicoll (Feb 10, 2006)

Friends,

I was having a major slow down yesterday on a new g5 imac running tiger 10.4 so I shut everything down and ran diskwarrior 3.03 on all my drives and then the applejack utility. This seemed to work in the past. But when I get to the external drive, diskwarrior froze at the replacing directory stage so after an hour I manually restarted the machine. The drive still appears on the desktop but I couldn't open it. I ran dw again and left it running all night and when I came in this am there was an error message saying I had a hardware problem, run dw again and copy from the preview. Diskwarrior is running again and again seems frozen. Is this normal? At what point should I send the drive to the data recovery folks? Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

No, it doesn't seem normal. Try does the Disk Utility program in the Utilities folder say that the SMART Status is failing? This is another reason why "You should ALWAYS backup your work."


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

agree with previous poster that is very likelya hard drive failure-confirmable under disk utility in utilities folder which is in applications folder. IF you are under AppleCare it's time to call 1-800-SOS APPL for help. I personally believe in AppleCare for laptops.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

i've done the same thing before. I had to re-zero the drive to get it to work again. That means erasing it for good. I once had a drive fail smart tests and after re-zeroing it passed. That could have been a fluke but that drive still works today and that was over a year ago.


----------

